# What type of guppy is this?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok I haven't posted for awhile, but here's the story. I got some guppies from a friend. Not sure what exact kind they would be considered. Well about 3 months ago one of the females had babies and I was wondering if anyone could ID the one guppy that I kept out of all of the fry. 

Sorry for the bad pix.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/skiblackjack03/sadf003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/skiblackjack03/sadf004.jpg


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

a blue one?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a Half-black Blue. Nice conformation, but try to breed for a dorsal and caudal fin that matches in color a bit more. Overall though, a nice fish.
Tony


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Im not sure its a half black-blue though it could be I cant really tell could you get better quality pics?


----------



## atomicrave88 (Jul 30, 2006)

looks kinda like a blue delta to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like a blue guppy with some longer fins to me. lol


----------

